# The Invention of Lying - DVD Review



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

[img]http://www.yourmoviestuff.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/the-invention-of-lying-movie-poster_290.jpg[/img] 
* 
Title: The Invention of Lying Starring: Ricky Gervais, Jennifer Garner, Jonah Hill, Louis C.K. 
Directed by: Ricky Gervais & Matthew Robinson 
Written by: Ricky Gervais & Matthew Robinson 
Studio: Warner Bros. 
Rated: PG-13 
Runtime: 1 hour 40 min 
Release Date: 1/19/2010 
* 

*Movie* :3.5stars: 
Imagine a world where there has never been a single lie told. Where every thought, or word out of someone's mouth was the absolute truth, no holding back. That world is presented in Ricky Gervais' movie, The Invention of Lying. This concept for a movie was genius, and very original. Never before have I seen a movie with this kind of storyline. The movie opens up the best possible way it could have. Mark Bellison (Gervais) and Anna McDoogles (Garner) are going out on a date with each other. Upon arrival to McDoogles apartment, Bellison's short, chubbier figure is immediately criticized by McDoogles. Throughout the date, the honesty really starts to have the better of the audience as it is very easy to relate to what each character is saying, but we (the audience) only think those comments, never would we be as open and honest as the characters in the movies are. The date ends with Bellison questioning if there would be a second date to follow. But McDoogles is drunk, and lets Bellison know by telling him she will have to wait till the morning after the alcohol has passed through to decide what she thinks of him. 

[img]http://garnerwatch.com/images/The-Invention-of-Lying-Jennifer-Garner-Movie.jpg[/img] 

We then follow Bellison to his career at Lecture Films. Because there is no deceit or fiction, or lies, the movie industry revolves around a reader telling the audience of events in times past. These films are more dull then the ones you are forced to watch in grade school, but without lies, there is no such thing as entertaining movie. But to these people, these movies are entertaining. After a series of unfortunate events for Bellison, he finds himself in some need of money for rent. When he goes to the bank, where he only has a small amount, he tells the first lie. Yes, the first lie to ever be told throughout mankind. Quite possibly the funniest part of this movie, the bank's system is down, and because there is no such thing as a lie, not even a thought of it, the teller says to Bellison while she can't look up his account or close it, that he can just tell her how much he wants to take out. It hits him...he knows how much he has, but he also knows he needs much more, so he lies. Then the movie becomes the typical outcome of a lie. One lie spreads to two, which becomes four, and so on. Mark becomes a full fledged liar. Lying to whoever he comes in contact with, whether it is to help his mom, gain more money, sex, or Anna. In the end, just as every liar is eventually outed, Mark must speak up and tell the truth, which he ends up finding out that telling to truth is rewarding, and feels much better than constantly lying. 

*Rating* 

The movie is given a PG-13 rating. Because there is no such thing as a lie, there is no holding back, especially when it comes to sexual thoughts or actions. There is a little bit of language as well as alcohol consumption. 

[img]http://www.ensellitis.com/threegeek/wp-content/uploads/lg_invention_of_lying.jpg[/img] 

*Video* :3stars: 

Similar to a lot of the comedies released in 2009, The Invention of Lying was given a more aged look to the film. Whether it was the way people dressed, or the wording across the screen. The quality of the film was great, however the scenery, dress, and overall look was edited to look a bit aged. I don't know how much a fan I was of this. I think this style appealed better in Inglorious B, or The Informant!, but not The Invention of Lying. 

*Audio* :4.5stars: 

Audio was great. While I was not a fan of the look of the film, the audio mixed with it greatly. I have 7.1 surround, and it amazes me even in a movie as simple as this, the little noises they add in to give it that extra edge; from phones ringing to birds chirping. Voices were crisp and loud, not dulled out like a lot of movies. 

*Extras* 

Unfortunately, the video rental store did not even have a Blu Ray option for this movie. I was only able to rent DVD and there were no special features on this disc. 



*Overall* 

This movie almost hits home to most people, because you realize throughout most of the movie, what these characters say to each other, is almost exactly what we have thoughts of, whether it's a blind date, your place of business, family, etc. And you start to notice that what we think, rarely comes out of our mouth, we cover it up with a white lie, or sometimes an all out lie, so that we either protect ourselves, or the person we are talking to.

Overall the movie was okay. I thought the concept of the movie was genius, but it wasn't followed through fully. There were a lot of funny parts, but I felt that it could have been much funnier than it was, especially with the cast that they had. I would give this a Grade A "Rainy Day Comedy". If you find yourself stuck inside on a dull, rainy day, this is the perfect movie.


----------

